# Is my car causing my low rating?



## Sal29

At first my ratings were low because all my jobs were surge pricing jobs at the Jersey Shore. 
I thought my ratings would go way up after I started doing more non surge pricing jobs. 
They went up to about 4 and settled there. It's 4.1 right now.
The car I use for Uber is a silver 2004 Chevy Impala base model with blue cloth interior. This type of car is pretty common among taxis and police cars. The car has a huge back seat and a huge trunk which is great for airport trips. 
My 2002 VW Passat 1.8T was fully loaded with leather, alloy wheels. Top of the line audio with separate amp and component speakers, etc, but it didn't qualify for Uberx. My friends fully loaded 2004 BMW 3 series didn't qualify either. My Passat got totaled, and I'm thinking of trading my Impala in fot a 2010 Fully Loaded Fusion Hybrid with leather or fully loaded Gen 1 Camry Hybrid with leather. 
BTW, the reason I didn't want a Prius is because the safety ratings are much worse and it's too small and also uglier.
Do you think my ratings will go way up once I change cars?


----------



## TaninLa

Without telling us anything else (do you crash into people as you drive? Do you smell like fungus and farts?)...I'd say as a rider, I know SOME people that definitely rate down because cars weren't "as nice as the last one."

*shrug*

It's easy to tap stars and not think that there's a human being behind that rating that could lose his sole source of $.


----------



## Jeeves

I would think you can maintain a passing rating with any approved vehicle. To me it seems you have an ideal car with very little depreciation left in it. Is the interior clean? The seats and carpets? Do you keep it free of all belongings?


----------



## ReviTULize

Does your car come with a smile? That's most important.


----------



## LookyLou

Based on the photo you provided, I think the car is fine. As was mentioned before, the car is perfect from a depreciation standpoint. Keep it well maintained and drive it as long as you can. The lower MPG is more than offset by the almost $0.00 depreciation.

Keep it spotlessly clean especially the windows. Make sure the car smells good (best smelling car is one that doesn't smell like anything) but not too strong on the air freshener. Bring your A+ attitude and drive smooth and safe. Try not to make any navigation errors. Be sure to thank the pax for their business and that you hope to see them again soon.


----------



## NightRider

TaninLa said:


> Do you smell like fungus and farts?


OK, now I _*know *_I need sleep, as that had me cackling away for a good solid minute.


----------



## Chicago-uber

The last thing you want to do is invest money in a new car. You are at risk of deactivation. just drive it until that car falls apart. As others said, you have no depreciation left in that car. Take advantage of that... Uber on


----------



## BlueRooftop

Too much to read. But if you have to ask, then yes.


----------



## Robert420

Sal29 said:


> At first my ratings were low because all my jobs were surge pricing jobs at the Jersey Shore.
> I thought my ratings would go way up after I started doing more non surge pricing jobs.
> They went up to about 4 and settled there. It's 4.1 right now.
> The car I use for Uber is a silver 2004 Chevy Impala base model with blue cloth interior. This type of car is pretty common among taxis and police cars. The car has a huge back seat and a huge trunk which is great for airport trips.
> My 2002 VW Passat 1.8T was fully loaded with leather, alloy wheels. Top of the line audio with separate amp and component speakers, etc, but it didn't qualify for Uberx. My friends fully loaded 2004 BMW 3 series didn't qualify either. My Passat got totaled, and I'm thinking of trading my Impala in fot a 2010 Fully Loaded Fusion Hybrid with leather or fully loaded Gen 1 Camry Hybrid with leather.
> BTW, the reason I didn't want a Prius is because the safety ratings are much worse and it's too small and also uglier.
> Do you think my ratings will go way up once I change cars?


I understand, were you're coming from I also suffered from low rating as I drive a 2004 Hyundai Accent 4 Door. Which only has basic interior here what I did I purchased me some seat covers for my car also improved myself. My rating were at 3.55, it just shows pending now seem like it was either rest after I was re-activated. I've even been rated down just for not having a nice looking car or either that person wanted something more luxury an weren't able to to find that driver near them an got stuck with me.

*Steps I Took.*

Took Several rides with other Lyft Drivers/Uber Drivers to get a pax POV - (Point Of View) (Reason why I said Lyft/Uber Driver is cause the ones I rode with did both uber/lyft.)
Even wore a suit
Took my time to learn the city an areas around me
Stopped using Google maps, an started using Waze
Started to ask Pax when they enter the car if they would like to navigate me to there destination if they haven't already entered it.

Reached out to the community via asking for other ways that I can improve my rating.

Actually, having a conversation with a pax without getting quiet on them when they wanted talk to me.

Started to bring my A+ Attitude instead of looking like someone pissed off with the world (I started to Smile).

Not over spraying my car with air freshener / an just letting the windows down.

Purchased Seat Covers for front & rear seat.

Since, I've taken this steps I noticed a better improvement of myself/pax I now I've 4 pax that are repeat riders on a daily basis some of them I even drop off only to pick them back up from the location I dropped them off at.


----------



## LAuberX

4.1 ? 3.55 ? what market keeps drivers rolling with ratings so low?

Come Jan 1st 2004 cars will be too old for uber.


----------



## Jay Murch

My current rating is 5 stars, as per my last email from Uber.

I drive a F150 lariat, fully loaded. I get nothing but compliments on how nice it is (in some cases multiple times per trip, which was flattering).


I carry a few bottles of water (only offering to people with long rides). 
Play pop/hip-pop music at a very low but audible level (this i think puts people in a good mode while riding. I'd say it is key to success. Riders almost always ask to turn the radio up and start singing to popular tunes) (jam out with them, or at least a slight head bob, it shows that you're personable

I open doors when possible (This I do as much for health reasons as I do for courtesy. GET OUT STRETCH, MOVE, AND GET SOME FRESH AIR!)
Keep the temperature at 73 (Note: If you get a car, new or used, auto climate control might be a worth while feature.)
ALWAYS ask if they're hot or cold (queue Katy Perry song lol) ( But seriously this is easy to do and goes a long way, it shoes you care.)
Hold a conversation (Converse only if they initiate the conversation. If you're an introvert, YOU MUST learn to do this. Here's some Tips: use the phrase 'i feel' using the work 'feel' makes you think of more words to say. Also, always make the last sentence in a conversation. Even if they say 'wow that's great' you should end with 'i know i love it'. This is important because *it makes them feel like you're actually interested* in what they have to say.
Hope that helps!


----------



## pUBERty SUCKS

Does your car smell like ass or like socks drying out on a heat register??? If so that could be a problem


----------



## Alexander

Jay Murch said:


> My current rating is 5 stars, as per my last email from Uber.
> 
> I drive a F150 lariat, fully loaded. I get nothing but compliments on how nice it is (in some cases multiple times per trip, which was flattering).
> 
> 
> I carry a few bottles of water (only offering to people with long rides).
> Play pop/hip-pop music at a very low but audible level (this i think puts people in a good mode while riding. I'd say it is key to success. Riders almost always ask to turn the radio up and start singing to popular tunes) (jam out with them, or at least a slight head bob, it shows that you're personable
> 
> I open doors when possible (This I do as much for health reasons as I do for courtesy. GET OUT STRETCH, MOVE, AND GET SOME FRESH AIR!)
> Keep the temperature at 73 (Note: If you get a car, new or used, auto climate control might be a worth while feature.)
> ALWAYS ask if they're hot or cold (queue Katy Perry song lol) ( But seriously this is easy to do and goes a long way, it shoes you care.)
> Hold a conversation (Converse only if they initiate the conversation. If you're an introvert, YOU MUST learn to do this. Here's some Tips: use the phrase 'i feel' using the work 'feel' makes you think of more words to say. Also, always make the last sentence in a conversation. Even if they say 'wow that's great' you should end with 'i know i love it'. This is important because *it makes them feel like you're actually interested* in what they have to say.
> Hope that helps!


Jay, for the music, do you play a radio station or do you stream Pandora or something through Bluetooth from your phone?


----------



## Uber Driver 007

NJ riders are usually not used to cars that old. Plus they're up-tight and want newer cars at bicycle (read: UberX) prices. Your car is a likely factor for your lower ratings.


----------



## Tommy Tours

Sometimes I think there brain dead, the stars come up with no numbers they think 5 is 1 and go left


----------



## troubleinrivercity

TaninLa said:


> It's easy to tap stars and not think that there's a human being behind that rating that could lose his sole source of $.


Even easier to know that and just not care. Welcome to America.


----------



## StephenJBlue

Meh. Not a car that causes bad ratings.. it's the petty, entitled uberx riders that cause bad ratings.


----------



## ValleyKip

First, I was under the impression that UberX cars must now be 2005 or later (scrolling ten-year rule).

Anyway: As is so often the lament, the issue is that Uber does not manage pax expectations properly. UberX is supposed to be "an ordinary guy helping another ordinary guy by offering a casual but dependable ride for a few bucks." To the extent that such an expectation holds, just keep the car clean and odor-free (and drive safely and smartly) and you should be fine.

By contrast, when my wheels got out of balance and the car started vibrating at highway speeds, my rating fell noticeably. Got it fixed and the rating stabilized. No big whoop.


----------



## Realityshark

You should absolutely buy a new car. Get into as much additional debt as possible. Even if you don't think you can afford that new car, you'd be stupid not to get into debt. You need to remind yourself that you can always drive more hours and miles for Uber, so naturally you should only be looking at vehicles you really cannot afford. Once you find yourself buried under this staggering debt, you'll be naturally pushed to work more hours and drive more miles which, of course, will be a good incentive for you to work day and night. The depreciation, wear and tear, and insane amount of miles you'll put on a new vehicle is actually a good thing. You'll reap those benefits when you trade in your high mileage, worn out car in a couple years.

Don't even consider how much your insurance will increase with a new car. That shouldn't even enter into the discussion. Simply buy that new car and then tell your insurance company you are running some sort of ********* service for Uber with your new vehicle. The insurance companies love Uber and will give you huge discounts on your coverage for the simple fact that driving all day and night without any sleep, actually makes it less likely you'll ever have a claim. In fact, if you drive for both Uber and Lyft, the insurance companies will give you what they call a "multi-distraction discount" since you are now juggling two aps at the same time while trying to dodge drunken pedestrians falling off the curb.

If you're really lucky, Uber will drop the rates in your market. Uber has shown us all, with their graphs and research, that dropping rates will actually increase a drivers take home pay, which of course, means you'll be able to afford that top of the line car. In fact, once they drop their rates a couple times, you'll be swimming in extra cash.

Your 4.1 rating is truly awesome, especially considering that there are plenty of former drivers who have dropped below a 4.6, and therefore, have been deactivated.....so obviously, you have nothing to worry about on that front. So go out and buy a new Lexus or top of the line BMW and make sure you get all the expensive extras.

Don't forget to hope and pray that Uber cuts rates in your market so you can reap the huge $$ windfall like all the rest of us. If you have any doubts just remember, "Uber has your back."


----------



## anOzzieUber

Speaking personally, your car looks old - it looks 10 years old. The fact that it is clean and in good running order may not matter to your pax, As someone else mentioned, I'm surprised Uber is letting you drive with a 2004 car. In Australia it's 2005 or newer. 

As for the appearance causing bad ratings - well. pax want a nice clean ride in a relatively late model car - 2004 doesn't fit the bill I'm afraid. My car is 2006 - so 8 years old, but it does look a hell of a lot like the current model does. I've had several pax act surprised when I tell them my car is 8 years old because it looks modern and inside it doesn't show it's age (100,000km on it).

My ratings did dip for a while, and I'm guessing it was because my car looked old when the clear coat was peeling away badly - since then I've had it re-painted (tax deductible YAY) and since then my average weekly rating of 4.6 has gone up to over 4.9.


----------



## anOzzieUber

....and if you don't understand Realitysharks' sarcasm - absolutely don't buy a new car to drive for Uber. If it's a part time gig driving Uber, then maybe, but don't buy a new car just to Uber. If you want to keep driving and it's your main job, go to the car auctions and pick up something modern with low miles on it.


----------



## Jay Murch

Alexander said:


> Jay, for the music, do you play a radio station or do you stream Pandora or something through Bluetooth from your phone?


Radio because I don't have an unlimited data plan to stream music.

Also I think local radio is better because on Friday and Saturday nights(when I usually drive) they usually play live out of local bars and parties.


----------



## Kaz

Your car, for being 10 yrs old, looks fairly nice and as long as it rides SMOOTH and theres no rattling and your suspension is good, etc I do not think it is affecting your ratings much but it may a little- some of these degenerate (re)tards are shallow enough to rate you low due to the older car you have-LAME if that is the case. You may want to think about getting something newer, NOT brand new but you can probably afford a small payment and it may boost your ratings and offer you some more job security. But I am surprised at the fancy cars people are driving for UBERX. I went to a big Women UBER drivers gathering last night in Tempe- Anyways, that will be a whole seperate thread for me to post on. Ohhh, the naive people! I was asking the gals at my table what types of cars they are driving. One gal had a practically new Volvo, one had a fancy SUV (mercedes or something) and one gal had an Olds with over 100k on it. And we are UBERX drivers (except the SUV) and I'm thinking, do they really think they're going to make enough money to justify the fancy car??? Fares here in Phoenix are too low. They have another thing coming if they think UBERX is going to pay their car off within the year, and it seems some drivers have fancy stuff like OnStar, Sirius satellite radio, etc. I drive a 2011 Mazda 6 that doesnt have anything fancy but its very clean, smells nice, I have a radio, no satellite, but I do need to have my car looked at and I am thinking of trading it in for a few reasons.

So, the age of your car may have a little bearing on your ratings. It sucks but this is some of the crap that we have to deal with. Also, with how de-activation crazy UBER personnel seem to be, I am surprised you haven't been deactivated with your ratings. I am glad you haven't but I would think, eventually your car will no longer be eligible to be driven for UBER and you may need to consider another vehicle anyhow. And I don't like PRIUS either, I think they're ugly. I would go with the FUSION Hybrid as it will be more cost-effective and likely boost your ratings with all of the features newer cars have.



Sal29 said:


> At first my ratings were low because all my jobs were surge pricing jobs at the Jersey Shore.
> I thought my ratings would go way up after I started doing more non surge pricing jobs.
> They went up to about 4 and settled there. It's 4.1 right now.
> The car I use for Uber is a silver 2004 Chevy Impala base model with blue cloth interior. This type of car is pretty common among taxis and police cars. The car has a huge back seat and a huge trunk which is great for airport trips.
> My 2002 VW Passat 1.8T was fully loaded with leather, alloy wheels. Top of the line audio with separate amp and component speakers, etc, but it didn't qualify for Uberx. My friends fully loaded 2004 BMW 3 series didn't qualify either. My Passat got totaled, and I'm thinking of trading my Impala in fot a 2010 Fully Loaded Fusion Hybrid with leather or fully loaded Gen 1 Camry Hybrid with leather.
> BTW, the reason I didn't want a Prius is because the safety ratings are much worse and it's too small and also uglier.
> Do you think my ratings will go way up once I change cars?


----------



## Jay Murch

Kaz said:


> Your car, for being 10 yrs old, looks fairly nice and as long as it rides SMOOTH and theres no rattling and your suspension is good, etc I do not think it is affecting your ratings much but it may a little- some of these degenerate (re)tards are shallow enough to rate you low due to the older car you have-LAME if that is the case. You may want to think about getting something newer, NOT brand new but you can probably afford a small payment and it may boost your ratings and offer you some more job security. But I am surprised at the fancy cars people are driving for UBERX. I went to a big Women UBER drivers gathering last night in Tempe- Anyways, that will be a whole seperate thread for me to post on. Ohhh, the naive people! I was asking the gals at my table what types of cars they are driving. One gal had a practically new Volvo, one had a fancy SUV (mercedes or something) and one gal had an Olds with over 100k on it. And we are UBERX drivers (except the SUV) and I'm thinking, do they really think they're going to make enough money to justify the fancy car??? Fares here in Phoenix are too low. They have another thing coming if they think UBERX is going to pay their car off within the year, and it seems some drivers have fancy stuff like OnStar, Sirius satellite radio, etc. I drive a 2011 Mazda 6 that doesnt have anything fancy but its very clean, smells nice, I have a radio, no satellite, but I do need to have my car looked at and I am thinking of trading it in for a few reasons.
> 
> So, the age of your car may have a little bearing on your ratings. It sucks but this is some of the crap that we have to deal with. Also, with how de-activation crazy UBER personnel seem to be, I am surprised you haven't been deactivated with your ratings. I am glad you haven't but I would think, eventually your car will no longer be eligible to be driven for UBER and you may need to consider another vehicle anyhow. And I don't like PRIUS either, I think they're ugly. I would go with the FUSION Hybrid as it will be more cost-effective and likely boost your ratings with all of the features newer cars have.


what car are you looking to get next? year/make?


----------



## Kaz

I honestly don't know what I'm going to get but I know what I want- but can't afford it  I love Subarus and they have great re-sale value, Toyotas, Hondas, Mazda and may get a newer Hyundai since they're within my price range. I'm going to get some advice from a friend and hit up an auction as there are lots of new pre-owned cars that would be cheaper there. You just have 24 hrs to get financing when you buy at an auction and my bank is pretty quick at doing paperwork.


----------



## anOzzieUber

Kaz said:


> I honestly don't know what I'm going to get but I know what I want- but can't afford it  I love Subarus and they have great re-sale value, Toyotas, Hondas, Mazda and may get a newer Hyundai since they're within my price range. I'm going to get some advice from a friend and hit up an auction as there are lots of new pre-owned cars that would be cheaper there. You just have 24 hrs to get financing when you buy at an auction and my bank is pretty quick at doing paperwork.


The last time I purchased a car, I had pre-approval from the bank for X amount of money. But that was a brand new car, not sure if they do pre-approval on Auction stuff -probably not given they want to know what the car is really worth.


----------



## Roogy

The OP's car looks way out of date. I'll bet that does affect his rating. I understand milk it for all its got left, but he'll have to deal with the lower ratings and hope there's no deactivation.

My brother wanted to drive for Uber and was upset to find out he wasn't eligible because his car is a p.o.s. 1998 Nissan Sentra with no functional radio, multiple scratches and dents, smells inside, heating and cooling barely work, and is totally uncomfortable to ride in.


----------



## DriverJ

Realityshark said:


> You should absolutely buy a new car. Get into as much additional debt as possible, even if you don't think you can afford that new car, you'd be stupid not to. You need to remind yourself that you can always drive more hours and miles for Uber, so naturally you should only be looking at vehicles you really cannot afford. Once you find yourself buried under this staggering debt, you'll be naturally pushed to work more hours and drive more miles which, of course, will be a good incentive for you. The depreciation, wear and tear, and insane amount of miles you'll put on a new vehicle is actually a good thing. You'll reap those benefits when you trade in your high mileage, couple year old car. And don't even consider how much your insurance will increase with a new car. That shouldn't even enter into the discussion. Simply buy that new car and then tell your insurance company you are running some sort of ********* service for Uber with your new vehicle. The insurance companies love Uber and will give you huge discounts on your coverage for the simple fact that driving all day and night without any sleep actually makes it less likely you'll ever have a claim. In fact, if you drive for both Uber and Lyft, the insurance companies will give you what is called a "multi-distraction discount" since you are now juggling two aps at the same time while trying to dodge drunken pedestrians. If you're really lucky, Uber will drop the rates in your market. Uber has shown us all with their graphs and research that dropping rates will actually increase your take home pay which of course means you can afford that top of the line car. In fact, once they drop their rates you'll be swimming in extra cash. Your 4.1 rating is truly awesome, especially considering that there are plenty of former drivers who have dropped below a 4.6, and therefore, have been deactivated.....so obviously, you have nothing to worry about on that front. So go out and buy a new Lexus or top of the line BMW and make sure you get all the expensive extras. Don't forget to hope and pray that Uber cuts rates in your market so you can reap the huge $$ windfall like all the rest of us. If you have any doubts just remember, "Uber has your back."


That's just funny. I should add - I would highly recommend getting your new car through Uber's lease program. They have a 'special' deal for the dedicated drivers.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

LookyLou said:


> Based on the photo you provided, I think the car is fine. As was mentioned before, the car is perfect from a depreciation standpoint. Keep it well maintained and drive it as long as you can. The lower MPG is more than offset by the almost $0.00 depreciation.
> 
> Keep it spotlessly clean especially the windows. Make sure the car smells good (best smelling car is one that doesn't smell like anything) but not too strong on the air freshener. Bring your A+ attitude and drive smooth and safe. Try not to make any navigation errors. Be sure to thank the pax for their business and that you hope to see them again soon.


You should be careful how you say goodbye though. I can't help but to do it in a speedy, clipped manner. And I never ever got tipped, because the passenger felt like I was indicating a definite end to the encounter, like I had other places to be. Seriously like 8 tips in 400 trips, I must have one of the worst tip rates of anyone here and one of the higher ratings.

You've got to let your last few words hang in the air. Let them know that something is _definitely _missing from this otherwise perfect ride.


----------



## Jay Murch

Pascal O. said:


> Jay I just have to ask, do you make ANY profit with that truck? It is definitely a nice car, though I wouldn't own a truck personally as I am more of a sedan or SUV kind of guy, but I would think with the mpg of your truck & the demand w/ Uberx these days, you would be pouring $$ down the drain. Am I wrong?
> 
> Also, I concur on some of your points/advice. In my 3 months of driving, I get most complimented on:
> 
> My car: 2011 honda accord Exl
> Music: I stream via bluetooth from my iPhone 6 because I am never sure what they play on the radio & I HATE ads
> The scent of my car. Which I never notice but I attribute that to me just being used to it. I do keep a car freshener in the center console & have been using the same scent since I got the car last yr. Just $3 from Walmart & it usually last me 1-2months
> My rating as of this writing is a 4.8. It used to be a 4.92 but I got a 1-star from some a**holes who gave me a bad rating because I refused to drive 5 grown a** adults in my car. Even though I explained Uber wouldn't cover my insurance in the case of an accident & the police would give me a ticket if caught.
> 
> Hence forth, if I pull up and see +4 ppl & they all want to ride, I cancel the trip but hit "Do not charge client" & explain to them that several times pax give drivers a low rating out of spite (and I don't care if they promise they won't either)
> 
> It took me a while to come up from a 4.6 because of that 1star since I only drive on weekends


You're absolutley right about the truck. But fortunately fares in philly are still around 2.25 per mile which makes my trips profitable. That combined with surge because philly is a new area and lacks drivers (for now of course).

I did post about buying a new car, check out my thread 'I'm about to buy a new car for uber. Please stop me.'

I'll look into the 2011 Honda accords since it seems to be working well for you.

Quick question: what are fares like in your area and how much do you make driving 2 days a week? What times do you work between?

I ask because I also would like to drive 2-3 days a week more often if I were to get a car and I'm trying to figure out if financing a car is a good choice based off of how much one could make in a weekend.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Realityshark

anOzzieUber said:


> ....and if you don't understand Realitysharks' sarcasm - absolutely don't buy a new car to drive for Uber. If it's a part time gig driving Uber, then maybe, but don't buy a new car just to Uber. If you want to keep driving and it's your main job, go to the car auctions and pick up something modern with low miles on it.


If the driver cannot figure out my obvious sarcasm, they probably shouldn't venture outside without wearing a helmet while clutching the hand of a responsible guardian.


----------



## Jay Murch

Pascal O. said:


> I drive in Atl,GA so our rates are much lower than yours.  $1.30 base, $1.22/mile + 0.16/min, $6 min fare & cancel fee. So you can see why driving a truck here in the good old Atlanta, GA would suck
> 
> I mainly drive Fri to Sun btw 8pm-2am & avoid hitting the road btw 4pm-8pm as thats rush hour time over here. I do Uber & Lyft and usually can pull in $250-300 btw the two. It's not great by any standard but this is a side income for me.
> 
> It used to be much better 2-3months ago but now the market here is saturated w/ drivers on EVERY block & demand is still the same (although Uber claims otherwise). It's a struggle to get long fares as most are short 2-5 mile trips since everything is close around the Atl.
> 
> I still don't know how am able to keep a smile on my face when I pick passengers..lol But that's the only way to keep the good ratings.


Yea I would not be driving a truck in the ATL. Thanks so much for the info! Is that $250-300 per night or total? Also, how many miles per weekend would you say your driving? Apologies for all the questions.


----------



## UberRey

You're driving a 2004 Impala? Uber doesn't permit cars that old... or so they once told me about my 2005 Santa fe.


----------



## Oscar Levant

Realityshark said:


> You should absolutely buy a new car. Get into as much additional debt as possible. Even if you don't think you can afford that new car, you'd be stupid not to get into debt. You need to remind yourself that you can always drive more hours and miles for Uber, so naturally you should only be looking at vehicles you really cannot afford. Once you find yourself buried under this staggering debt, you'll be naturally pushed to work more hours and drive more miles which, of course, will be a good incentive for you to work day and night. The depreciation, wear and tear, and insane amount of miles you'll put on a new vehicle is actually a good thing. You'll reap those benefits when you trade in your high mileage, worn out car in a couple years.
> 
> Don't even consider how much your insurance will increase with a new car. That shouldn't even enter into the discussion. Simply buy that new car and then tell your insurance company you are running some sort of ********* service for Uber with your new vehicle. The insurance companies love Uber and will give you huge discounts on your coverage for the simple fact that driving all day and night without any sleep, actually makes it less likely you'll ever have a claim. In fact, if you drive for both Uber and Lyft, the insurance companies will give you what they call a "multi-distraction discount" since you are now juggling two aps at the same time while trying to dodge drunken pedestrians falling off the curb.
> 
> If you're really lucky, Uber will drop the rates in your market. Uber has shown us all, with their graphs and research, that dropping rates will actually increase a drivers take home pay, which of course, means you'll be able to afford that top of the line car. In fact, once they drop their rates a couple times, you'll be swimming in extra cash.
> 
> Your 4.1 rating is truly awesome, especially considering that there are plenty of former drivers who have dropped below a 4.6, and therefore, have been deactivated.....so obviously, you have nothing to worry about on that front. So go out and buy a new Lexus or top of the line BMW and make sure you get all the expensive extras.
> 
> Don't forget to hope and pray that Uber cuts rates in your market so you can reap the huge $$ windfall like all the rest of us. If you have any doubts just remember, "Uber has your back."


I realize your comment was written with sarcasm, but I stopped using sarcasm a while back when I realized that, without accompanying body language, sarcasm doesn't always come across that well in print.

Just sayin'

Thad


----------



## Oscar Levant

Sal29 said:


> At first my ratings were low because all my jobs were surge pricing jobs at the Jersey Shore.
> I thought my ratings would go way up after I started doing more non surge pricing jobs.
> They went up to about 4 and settled there. It's 4.1 right now.
> The car I use for Uber is a silver 2004 Chevy Impala base model with blue cloth interior. This type of car is pretty common among taxis and police cars. The car has a huge back seat and a huge trunk which is great for airport trips.
> My 2002 VW Passat 1.8T was fully loaded with leather, alloy wheels. Top of the line audio with separate amp and component speakers, etc, but it didn't qualify for Uberx. My friends fully loaded 2004 BMW 3 series didn't qualify either. My Passat got totaled, and I'm thinking of trading my Impala in fot a 2010 Fully Loaded Fusion Hybrid with leather or fully loaded Gen 1 Camry Hybrid with leather.
> BTW, the reason I didn't want a Prius is because the safety ratings are much worse and it's too small and also uglier.
> Do you think my ratings will go way up once I change cars?


I think a new car surely won't hurt, but looking at it from the viewpoint of an accountant, I think a car about 3 years old might be better for the bottom line, if the car has low mileage ( since the price is much lower and will lower the cost per mile probably better than a new car ). I'd like to get a Ford Fusion. For me, comfort and safety ( they both compliment each other ) are important more than gas mileage.


----------



## DriverJ

Oscar Levant said:


> I realize your comment was written with sarcasm, but I stopped using sarcasm a while back when I realized that, without accompanying body language, sarcasm doesn't always come across that well in print.
> 
> Just sayin'
> 
> Thad


Worked damn well here. I even laughed a second time.


----------



## Chris Dee

Uber Driver 007 said:


> NJ riders are usually not used to cars that old. Plus they're up-tight and want newer cars at bicycle (read: UberX) prices. Your car is a likely factor for your lower ratings.


WOW, you hit the nail on the head, LOL, so true...


----------



## Chris Dee

My ride is very luxurious and so far after 187 rides I am at 4.82 and only because one customer killed me with a 1 after she was told to vacate the car by a Miami-Dade ordinance officer the night I got hit with $2200 in fines. I'm also averaging $500 a weekend and close to $50 in tips. I offer no water or mints, that's a stupid waste of money in my book, I give a efficient ride and cater to where my customer wants to go, I adjust the climate control to their liking, I engage in conversation if appropriate, I open doors, I wish them a good night, etc. Its easy... but I think your ride might have a bearing on your ratings.


----------



## SECOTIME

I have a really nice car and I'm always clean showered before heading to drive but my rating drops every other day. Who knows


----------



## denverxdriver

Get the windows tinted..I think the,pax appreciate this and it's not a huge investment


----------



## denverxdriver

Mints are .99 cents for like 250 of them an and buying water by the case is like .16 cents a bottle. A 1 dollar tip covers this expense for the next 7 passengers.. I consider it job security to keep ratings where they should be .90% of pax don't touch it,but I leave it in the door cup holders out of the way and offer it upon entering the car. They usually take a butterscotch candy and the keeps them entertained along the ride. My rating is a 4.95 for Lyft and a 4.88 for Uber. I think the small stuff does matter an is a low investment cost.


----------



## XUberMike

Realityshark said:


> You should absolutely buy a new car. Get into as much additional debt as possible. Even if you don't think you can afford that new car, you'd be stupid not to get into debt. You need to remind yourself that you can always drive more hours and miles for Uber, so naturally you should only be looking at vehicles you really cannot afford. Once you find yourself buried under this staggering debt, you'll be naturally pushed to work more hours and drive more miles which, of course, will be a good incentive for you to work day and night. The depreciation, wear and tear, and insane amount of miles you'll put on a new vehicle is actually a good thing. You'll reap those benefits when you trade in your high mileage, worn out car in a couple years.
> 
> Don't even consider how much your insurance will increase with a new car. That shouldn't even enter into the discussion. Simply buy that new car and then tell your insurance company you are running some sort of ********* service for Uber with your new vehicle. The insurance companies love Uber and will give you huge discounts on your coverage for the simple fact that driving all day and night without any sleep, actually makes it less likely you'll ever have a claim. In fact, if you drive for both Uber and Lyft, the insurance companies will give you what they call a "multi-distraction discount" since you are now juggling two aps at the same time while trying to dodge drunken pedestrians falling off the curb.
> 
> If you're really lucky, Uber will drop the rates in your market. Uber has shown us all, with their graphs and research, that dropping rates will actually increase a drivers take home pay, which of course, means you'll be able to afford that top of the line car. In fact, once they drop their rates a couple times, you'll be swimming in extra cash.
> 
> Your 4.1 rating is truly awesome, especially considering that there are plenty of former drivers who have dropped below a 4.6, and therefore, have been deactivated.....so obviously, you have nothing to worry about on that front. So go out and buy a new Lexus or top of the line BMW and make sure you get all the expensive extras.
> 
> Don't forget to hope and pray that Uber cuts rates in your market so you can reap the huge $$ windfall like all the rest of us. If you have any doubts just remember, "Uber has your back."


Dude, that was pee your pants funny, brought tears to my eyes.

A classic, I just had to bump it


----------



## XUberMike

denverxdriver said:


> Get the windows tinted..I think the,pax appreciate this and it's not a huge investment


I agree with this 110% but in some markets it does give cops a reason to pull your ass over.


----------



## HiFareLoRate

I find Pax rate more on aesthetics of your car, your looks, and your driving characteristics. (Safety, conversation, and knowledge of the road)

I'm picking mostly college Pax and still have a rating above 4.9 overall.


----------



## KMANDERSON

Sal29 said:


> At first my ratings were low because all my jobs were surge pricing jobs at the Jersey Shore.
> I thought my ratings would go way up after I started doing more non surge pricing jobs.
> They went up to about 4 and settled there. It's 4.1 right now.
> The car I use for Uber is a silver 2004 Chevy Impala base model with blue cloth interior. This type of car is pretty common among taxis and police cars. The car has a huge back seat and a huge trunk which is great for airport trips.
> My 2002 VW Passat 1.8T was fully loaded with leather, alloy wheels. Top of the line audio with separate amp and component speakers, etc, but it didn't qualify for Uberx. My friends fully loaded 2004 BMW 3 series didn't qualify either. My Passat got totaled, and I'm thinking of trading my Impala in fot a 2010 Fully Loaded Fusion Hybrid with leather or fully loaded Gen 1 Camry Hybrid with leather.
> BTW, the reason I didn't want a Prius is because the safety ratings are much worse and it's too small and also uglier.
> Do you think my ratings will go way up once I change cars?


I'm not trying to be funny but your ratings are 4.1 do you think you should invest in another car.Uber normally deactivates at 4.6


----------



## Oscar Levant

Sal29 said:


> At first my ratings were low because all my jobs were surge pricing jobs at the Jersey Shore.
> I thought my ratings would go way up after I started doing more non surge pricing jobs.
> They went up to about 4 and settled there. It's 4.1 right now.
> The car I use for Uber is a silver 2004 Chevy Impala base model with blue cloth interior. This type of car is pretty common among taxis and police cars. The car has a huge back seat and a huge trunk which is great for airport trips.
> My 2002 VW Passat 1.8T was fully loaded with leather, alloy wheels. Top of the line audio with separate amp and component speakers, etc, but it didn't qualify for Uberx. My friends fully loaded 2004 BMW 3 series didn't qualify either. My Passat got totaled, and I'm thinking of trading my Impala in fot a 2010 Fully Loaded Fusion Hybrid with leather or fully loaded Gen 1 Camry Hybrid with leather.
> BTW, the reason I didn't want a Prius is because the safety ratings are much worse and it's too small and also uglier.
> Do you think my ratings will go way up once I change cars?


I'm quite certain a newer car helps.


----------



## UberNorthStar

Hi, HiFareLoRate, and Jay Murch.

Welcome to the forum!

Please read your Partnership Agreement. (Click your "Profile" on Dashboard (Uber Partner Website Click "Legal".)

New Drivers have 30 Days to Opt-out of *Binding Arbitration.*

Sent from my iPhone


----------

